# Ich komme später nach



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda. El diccionario dice que "nachkommen" es "venir más tarde". ¿Pero si quiero decir: "Morgen komme ich eine Stunde später nach" (zur Universität) sería: Mañana vendré una Hora más tarde? ( a la universidad). o iré una Hora más tarde...porque ahora estoy en otro Lugar?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que diría yo es: "Mañana llegaré una hora más tarde".


----------



## Tonerl

Mein  Vorschlag:
Morgen komme ich eine Stunde später nach 
_*Mañana vendré una hora después*_


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso que digo _mañana vendré más tarde _ si en el momento de hablar estoy en la universidad. Si estoy en otro lugar tengo que usar ir o, como Peter a dicho, llegar.

Un saludo.


----------



## ayuda?

De acuerdo con Peterdg

El verbo “llegar” me venía  pronto a la mente también.
He aquí el motivo por el cual  digo esto.
Fíjate en esta página web y los mensajes/las entradas que encontré que tocan más al tema y que nos dan una definición más bien concreta:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/venir-vs-llegar.1306416/ [venir vs. llegar]
[Ten en cuenta estas entradas más importantes: la 2, la 8, y la 9.]

*Un resumen de los comentarios: 
Nr. 2 *"Venir" es dirigirse hacia quien habla. "Llegar" es alcanzar el destino.
Mi primo *viene* de Madrid, *llega* a las 3:00.
El lunes *se va* a Sevilla, *llegará* a las 3:00 también.
*Nr. 8 *_venir es antes de llegar..._
La mejor definición.
De acuerdo.
*Nr. 9 *Me parece que Jellby dió la definición concreta.
Venir es el proceso de moverse de allá para acá.
Llegar : cuando acaba el proceso de moverse de un lado a otro.


----------



## kunvla

Man kann das folgendermaßen merken: Wenn man _kommen_ durch _hierherkommen_ ersetzen kann, dann verwendet man _venir_, und wenn sich _kommen_ nur durch _ankommen_ oder auch _hinkommen/ dorthin kommen_  ersetzen lässt, dann _llegar_.

Der Satz mit _ir_ "_Mañana iré una hora más tarde (a la universidad)_" hat eine ganz andere Bedeutung, und zwar "_Morgen gehe ich eine Stunde später (zur Uni)_", d. h. ich begebe mich auf den Weg zur Uni eine Stunde später z. B. als gewönlich.

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Allerdings scheint mir der deutsche Satz _"Morgen komme ich eine Stunde später nach" (zur Universität)_ ohne jeglichen Kontext sehr seltsam. Verständlicher wäre _nachkommen_ in einem Dialog wie diesem.

A: _Morgen komme ich (zur Uni) um acht Uhr_.
B: _Ich komme (dir) eine Stunde später nach_.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

In diesem Kontext:

A: Morgen bin ich um 10 an der Uni. Dort treffen wir uns mit den anderen in Lesesaal A.
B: Ok dann komme ich um 12 Uhr nach. (weil ich vorher beim Arzt bin)

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> In diesem Kontext:
> 
> A: Morgen bin ich um 10 an der Uni. Dort treffen wir uns mit den anderen in Lesesaal A.
> B: Ok*. D*ann komme ich um 12 Uhr nach. (weil ich vorher beim Arzt bin)





DanielaKlein said:


> Tengo una duda. El diccionario dice que "nachkommen" es "venir más tarde". ¿Pero si quiero decir: "*Morgen komme ich eine Stunde später nach*" (zur Universität) sería: Mañana vendré una hora más tarde? (a la universidad). o iré una Hora más tarde...porque ahora estoy en otro lugar?


Daniela, me había referido a tu ejemplo destacado en azul, que por cierto difiere del otro.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

No sé a qué te refieres. En realidad sólo hablo de un ejemplo. En mi post anterior explico el contexto de *este* ejemplo.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

